# Big Ramy 352lbs



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Holy sheeeet!

that is all.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Dude is such a freak.... Can definitely see him winning some Mr O's if he gets his conditioning right and gets his upper body more in proportion to his legs.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

He is a monster....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Crazy but looks unwell


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Is he standing in a dolls house. What a beast :thumbup1:


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Still needs to work on those calves...Just a friendly pointer  He is one awesome mother f*cker of a beast! :w00t:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

What a unit. He's just such an extreme version of the human body


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

And from the rear


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

What DJ is doing to him lol ?!

Looks massive..


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Effloresce said:


> And from the rear


calves and conditioning and he would destroy the top 5 at the O.

Mad size


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder how many calories a day it takes to feed that body.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I wonder how many calories a day it takes to feed that body.


1kg of tren per hour

1g protein per pound of BF, which probably equals 342336474grams of Protein


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Beast from the East


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

The dude needs his own postcode.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I wonder how many calories a day it takes to feed that body.



View attachment 163567


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> The dude needs his own postcode.


Lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Only been training a few years apparently.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

i give him 3 years max and he'll have the Mr olympia !!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> The dude needs his own postcode.


He needs his own orbit.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Such a really nice guy too. Very humble! Trains heavy as fuark!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I've seen bigger guys down my gym


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, he aint buying jeans off the rack


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Imagine if he ever started taking steroids.....


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Imagine if he ever started taking steroids.....


.. he'd look like zyzz


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

His quads are comically big.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

DC1 said:


> His quads are comically big.


you would think his leg would snap at the knee training those mofos.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

He wont ever win an Olympia, guy is chasing mass for mass sake.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Colhoun1993 said:


> i give him 3 years max and he'll have the Mr olympia !!!


And a heart attack.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

would love to see what his daily food intake is


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't see him ever winning MR O.. For two reasons, the politics and he's very out of proportion.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Can't see him ever winning MR O.. For two reasons, the politics and he's very out of proportion.


^^^ This. Politics is the main reason people become Mr Olympia. Look at someone like Roelly Winklar, who has some of the best body parts in the line up but never places top 3.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

it just keeps going down hill, fair dues he is probably the person with the most muscle mass lean ever, but the sheer size and lack or care about balance and actually looking like it was built and not just added where ever more size would go is ruining it for me.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

jake87 said:


> Crazy but looks unwell


Unwell? How do you mean?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Unwell? How do you mean?


Too much dieting probably....

They look sick when they diet too much



Kristina said:


> Unwell? How do you mean?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Unwell? How do you mean?


There are a lot of variables here but he looks knackered. I remember watching mike Jenkins on wsm the other year bfore he died and he had a similar look about him.don't get me wrong I'm not suggesting that ramy is not long for this world, however some people are able to carry that size and still have a strong heart etc. others really suffer for it and I think he is pushing the boundaries of what is physically posssible


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I just wish he'd come in shredded to ****!


----------

